# need help with set up!!!



## bigheadmongo (Feb 27, 2006)

i HAVE A 10' x12'x 12'HIGH ROOM WITH CEILING FAN AND ONLY ONE WINDOW IN THERE!!! i WILL BE USEING A 36 PLANT ECONO TRAY, 1000WATT SWICHABLE LIGHT BUT, HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF THE AIR IN THERE HOW DO i TAKE CARE OF THE SMELL,CLEAN AIR INTAKE  AND THE EXUAST THROUGH ONE WINDOW????? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=354
there's an idea to begin with. You may need to revise to accomodate for your particular situation.


----------



## bigheadmongo (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you man thanks a lot!!!!!!!!


----------

